# IMAX Game of thrones



## SeverinR (Jan 15, 2015)

'Game of Thrones' IMAX theater list | Inside TV | EW.com

Jan 29th 2015.
IMAX

I might have to splurg and see it. MAYbe even opening day. 
Fantasy porn on the IMAX! (Its what my daughter calls game of thrones)


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 15, 2015)

aww!
Indianapolis or Columbus.
Not Dayton or Cincinatti.

How rude!


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 23, 2015)

delayed and extended release.
Now there is one showing within 30 minutes away and only $14. (3D movies are $11or more)


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 9, 2015)

With some set backs, I did see this.  Very good diversion from reality, awesome on the Imax.
Had forgotten these included Father's day episode.  I felt no distress when Tyrion gave his father his gifts.


----------

